# I like it.



## Old Roamio 0 (Jul 19, 2020)

I put it on the same TV as the Tivo. It has a button on the remote to switch imput. It is much faster to stream than the Roamio. 

I'm keeping it. ... Not as a standalone - but just to complement my old, old tivos.

It is nice.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

I am enjoying mine also.. I find it quite fast and reliable. I know that it doesn’t do everything that some of us wanted but what it does it does fairly well.


----------

